# How long do corks last?



## smurfe (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey all, I know that corks are packaged with some type of gas in the bag when they are prepared for shipping. One I open that bag, how long are the corks good? Do they dry out quick or does it take forever? Just wondering. 


I need to get some more but didn't know if I should buy the 30 packs or keep buying the hundred pack. Will a bag opened last say 6 months? I dunno if this has been discussed here and didn't have time to search. I am at work and actually having to work today







Thanks


Smurfe


----------



## geocorn (Jan 18, 2006)

Agglomerate corks, if kept in a sealed container and away from heat, will keep indefinitely. If you have a temperature controlled house and keep the temperature below 80, you should be fine.


Natural corks will only keep 6-12 months.


----------



## Funky Fish (Jan 18, 2006)

I buy corks by the 100s. Once I open a bag, I stick what I don't use in a cork humidor, which is a plastic bucket with a tight fitting lid on it. In that bucket, I've stuck a small bottle with a strong k-meta solution in it. Just don't stick your nose down by it when you remove the lid.


I've done this with agglomerated and twin disk corks with no problems. And I just use them straight from the bucket when the time comes. You just have to remember to replace the k-meta solution every once in a while to keep it fresh.


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 21, 2006)

Smurf:


Outside the bottle, I would go with what George says.


However I know in my house, once in the bottle, corks have a life of about 30 days before developing a corkscrew hole right down the center of them


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 21, 2006)

Funky Fish said:


> Just don't stick your nose down by it when you remove the lid.




You speak from experience?!?


----------



## Funky Fish (Jan 23, 2006)

MedPretzel said:


> Funky Fish said:
> 
> 
> > Just don't stick your nose down by it when you remove the lid.
> ...




It only takes one lungful of "wondering whether the solution is still good" to make you be cautious thereafter.


----------



## geocorn (Jan 23, 2006)

Funky is right! Do it once and you will be extremely cautious from then, on.


----------

